# Pre primed exterior trim



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

The Massachusetts government guidelines states.....

No. 1, pre-primed solid pine; finger-jointed trim is not acceptable
where trim is not exposed to direct sunlight or weather.

Exterior trim of a house built only 2 years ago.

DSCF0069.jpg

DSCF0070.jpg

The put up new houses here, expensive / higher end houses. This one bought by a doctor, and they spec it out with pre primed exterior trim, the painter put one coat of latex on top. The house looks great the builder gets his check along with the painter. Now 2 years later, it looks like this.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I havent seen fingerjointed exterior trim succeed. Ever.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> The Massachusetts government guidelines states.....
> 
> No. 1, pre-primed solid pine; finger-jointed trim is not acceptable
> where trim is not exposed to direct sunlight or weather.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

KP

You arent going to paint that are you? :no:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

The body is that hardy plank stuff. It was only one coated also....I can see
right thru it. Pretty shabby work. I told the homeowner it's their fault. They
pull up in their shinny car.... take a quick look at the exterior..... walk thru the house and write a check for $500,000.00 the builder keeps doing it.
The painter gets more work and everyone's happy. 

Now 2 years later they need me.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I already prep, primed and two coat finish that whole side of house, will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Replace it with plastic and throw some duration on there. my 2 cents. 
I just sanded off all the paint off some finger joined door and brick mold, peelbond, caulk and fill, peelbond, aura. We will see how it lasts.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like a little more than a poor paint job on some FJ trim. Could water be getting in behind that return


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Offered that during the estimate, they didn't understand.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That stuff does not need water to fall off, if there is a slight breeze the primer will let go.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Your absolutely right Dean. Infact we prepped it with a fan.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

We get alot of that in the newer housing plans. Usually around the doors. Just had one like it a couple weeks ago actually.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> Your absolutely right Dean. Infact we prepped it with a fan.


:laughing::laughing:

You said they don't understand, if they are bad enough I just tell them we are going to replace them because they don't hold paint. What are you really going to do for prep though? anyone have any luck getting paint to stick? What is the real cause of the failure?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> What is the real cause of the failure?


Expansion and contraction at the fingerjoints. The coating breaks at the joints, water can enter. This cycle continues until coating fails and ultimately substrate rots.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

That pre-primed trim has a very lousy primer, not much resin in it. If you take a mitre saw and cut a piece off - it sometimes chips a big chunk of that primer off near the edges. And you can see how it absolutely had no penetration into the wood. They also coat that **** when the wood isn't absolutely dry I think. But I have come to understand all mass peeling like that is due to a water ingress running behind the wood and bursting it's way out through. Even the lousiest prep/paint job will last without water intrusion.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0005.jpg

DSCF0007.jpg

DSCF0008.jpg

DSCF0009.jpg

Here are the afters.....


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Expansion and contraction at the fingerjoints. The coating breaks at the joints, water can enter. This cycle continues until coating fails and ultimately substrate rots.


if this is true, using a product like zinsser wood life classic should greatly increase the longevity of the top coat.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> ...they spec it out with pre primed exterior trim, the painter put one coat of latex on top. The house looks great the builder gets his check along with the painter. Now 2 years later, it looks like this.


Finishing up one of these factoryprime onecoaters now
Flat trim, no fingerjoints
One year old
The sanding to prep removed virtually all the alleged coatings
Not a grinder mind you...a palm sander removed about 20 feet of alleged coating before needing a new sheet of paper
Trim looked like a free plate of spare ribs after KellyPainting gets through with them
Looked like bare bones...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Here are the afters.....


A #1 Finest Kind KellyP!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> if this is true, using a product like zinsser wood life classic should greatly increase the longevity of the top coat.


Its not a finish issue. Its a wood issue. There are finger joints every 16-24" on this stuff. Every single one of them expanding and contracting, breaking the coating and allowing moisture infiltration, which exacerbates the problem. It can be cleaned up and made to look nice, but then the cycle begins again. There is not a finish product that will prohibit the natural expansion and contraction of wood.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Its not a finish issue. Its a wood issue. There are finger joints every 16-24" on this stuff. Every single one of them expanding and contracting, breaking the coating and allowing moisture infiltration, which exacerbates the problem. It can be cleaned up and made to look nice, but then the cycle begins again. There is not a finish product that will prohibit the natural expansion and contraction of wood.


Hmm, I suppose all the pieces expand and contract at different rates and in different directions? That would certainly be an unsolvable problem.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I'm like someone else, what about the gap at the returns? Left open?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

If the gaps in the returns atre not sealed in some manner, should the trim be removed and back sealed?


----------

